# saggy belly help



## steph88 (May 3, 2011)

i just pick up a choc labrador they said she had breed twice but her belly is really saggy just wondering if anyone could help can her belly be toned up and how or is their any help we can give her shes 5yrs old and looks very worn out but she is very loving any help please xxx


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

I guess it would depend on wether her belly is saggy due to litters

My girl had a saggy belly but that was due to me overfeeding, cut down the food and she toned up nicely. How is your new girls weight?


----------



## steph88 (May 3, 2011)

she does not look over weight it looks like shes like it due to litters it looks like she not had one that long ago what they have done to her is so upsetting she looks so worn out  just dont know how long it takes to tone back up taking her out twice a day what food would be better for her?


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

I have never bred so not sure on timescales. What food is she eating now?


----------



## steph88 (May 3, 2011)

she on pedigree


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Try putting this question on the breeding section


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Hmm, wet or dry? TBH there are many much better foods out there. Other people will chip in I'm sure. No suggestions really as I feed raw, sorry


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I would try get her off Pedigree and get her onto a good quality dog food, mine are on Iams. There are other good quality foods out there and someone else will come along and suggest another type food to buy  My dogs are chihuahua's and eat very little.  
It will prob take a while for her little belly to get back into shape if she have had a litter recently. Gentle exercise, not too many treats or she will store fat. Have you had her checked over by your vet since having her. Hope someone can come along and give you some more advice, good luck.xxx


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Try putting her onto something like Iams light and getting her out there exercising - if you have a beach - it's very good for helping firm the tummy up.

It's unlikely she will ever have a nice neat tum - some bitches just don't - my eldest has had 2 litters and is quite saggy (although the sea has helped - her daughter OTOH was back in pre-pregnancy shape by 12 weeks - and looking at her now, you would never guess she's had a litter.


----------



## bubbles88 (Mar 29, 2011)

steph88 said:


> she does not look over weight it looks like shes like it due to litters it looks like she not had one that long ago what they have done to her is so upsetting she looks so worn out  just dont know how long it takes to tone back up taking her out twice a day what food would be better for her?


My two do really well on wainwrights dry, do you live near a PETS AT HOME? they do a free nutritional consultation and you get a free bag of food with it, i took my two today and the lady was very helpful.


----------

